# 2003 Suzuki Eiger 400 4x4 clutch adjustment



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone around the campfire knows how to do the adjusting to a slipping clutch.  Found the two adjustment screws but unsure of how to adjust it..

Thanks,

Live everyday as if it were your last


----------

